# Can't find a SATA drive

## vulzscht

Hello everyone

i have a fresh gentoo install on my atom330 and have a sort of problem with 1 of 5 of my SATA drives

4 SATA drives are plugged in SiI 3114 controller and one plugged into motherboard controller

when system boots i can see only 4 sata drives (those, which plugged into SiI 3114 controller) and another one is missing  :Sad: 

when looking into dmesg  output and /proc/partitions - i can see that is it exists

what i found - several sg* devices in dev, but it see strange for me, because when i boot without Sil controller that drive detects like a charm

changing devices always result that i can see only drives plugged into Sil controller

gentoo minimal cd shows me all of my drives, but even with its kernel config i can't get rid of this error (in fact i have reconfigured kernel several times but still no luck)

can anybody help me with a solution or at least give a hint where should i look?

tech info below

```
Linux tbox 2.6.32-gentoo-r1 #1 SMP Thu Feb 4 20:26:17 MSK 2010 x86_64 Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU 330 @ 1.60GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

```
04:00.0 RAID bus controller: Silicon Image, Inc. SiI 3114 [SATALink/SATARaid] Serial ATA Controller (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 7114

        Kernel modules: sata_sil
```

```
tbox vulzscht # cat /proc/partitions

major minor  #blocks  name

   3        0    4210416 hda

   3        1     112423 hda1

   3        2    4096575 hda2

   8        0  976762584 sda

   8        1  976760001 sda1

   8       16  976762584 sdb

   8       17  976760001 sdb1

   8       32  976762584 sdc

   8       33  976760001 sdc1

   8       48  976762584 sdd

   8       49  976760001 sdd1

   8       64  488386584 sde

   8       65  488384001 sde1

```

```
tbox vulzscht # ls /dev/sg*

/dev/sg0  /dev/sg1  /dev/sg10  /dev/sg11  /dev/sg12  /dev/sg13  /dev/sg14  /dev/sg15  /dev/sg16  /dev/sg2  /dev/sg3  /dev/sg5  /dev/sg6  /dev/sg7  /dev/sg8  /dev/sg9

```

----------

## USTruck

Hello,

Look first on bios that internal controler  are enabled and under hard-disk order these a correct (like internal first, all on 3114 after)

But lot attention, some sata driver can't see all disk when a controler are set under bios : AHCI

Change it to SATA to be sure that your driver see all.

What about internal controler ? version, name , .....

----------

## Rexilion

I'm guessing that your internal motherbord controller is being hijacked by the generic ide driver or a driver specific for that ide chipset. To move everything over to libata (/dev/sd?), simply remove the entire ide structure in your kernel. Then, only select the PATA/SATA drivers for *both* of your chipsets. If everything is correctly set, you should have 2 libata drivers for 2 controllers.... (and not 1 ide driver and 1 sata driver for 2 controllers).

----------

## vulzscht

sorry for my late response

i have reconfigured kernel and set CONFIG_IDE to null (not set)

problem is still the same

```

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) IDE Controller (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 464c

   Kernel modules: ata_generic, pata_acpi, ata_piix

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801GB/GR/GH (ICH7 Family) SATA IDE Controller (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 464c

   Kernel modules: ata_generic, pata_acpi, ata_piix

```

my internal connectors

same modules loads when only one problem hard drive is connected

but why it can't be found... i'm totally confused

----------

## Rexilion

 *vulzscht wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> 00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) IDE Controller (rev 01)
> ...

 

Heh, that snippet of code says you are still using a generic driver, but the ata one! That *could* be interfering...

Disable: CONFIG_ATA_GENERIC

Also, after disabling that, could you please post your *entire* lspci -v? thanks

----------

## vulzscht

disabled generic sata support, but nothing changed

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ/P/PL Memory Controller Hub (rev 02)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 464c

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information <?>

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 464c

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 11

   Memory at 90300000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=512K]

   I/O ports at 30e0 [size=8]

   Memory at 80000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

   Memory at 90380000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256K]

   Expansion ROM at <unassigned> [disabled]

   Capabilities: [90] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

   Capabilities: [d0] Power Management version 2

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device d604

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 9

   Memory at 903c0000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [60] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

   Capabilities: [70] Express Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

   Capabilities: [130] Root Complex Link <?>

   Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 00002000-00002fff

   Memory behind bridge: 90200000-902fffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 0000000090000000-00000000900fffff

   Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [80] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

   Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: Gammagraphx, Inc. (or missing ID) Device 0000

   Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

   Capabilities: [180] Root Complex Link <?>

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=02, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 00004000-00004fff

   Memory behind bridge: 90400000-905fffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 0000000090600000-00000000907fffff

   Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [80] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

   Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: Gammagraphx, Inc. (or missing ID) Device 0000

   Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

   Capabilities: [180] Root Complex Link <?>

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=03, subordinate=03, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 00005000-00005fff

   Memory behind bridge: 90800000-909fffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 0000000090a00000-0000000090bfffff

   Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [80] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

   Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: Gammagraphx, Inc. (or missing ID) Device 0000

   Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

   Capabilities: [180] Root Complex Link <?>

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 464c

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 23

   I/O ports at 3080 [size=32]

   Kernel modules: uhci-hcd

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 464c

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 19

   I/O ports at 3060 [size=32]

   Kernel modules: uhci-hcd

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 464c

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18

   I/O ports at 3040 [size=32]

   Kernel modules: uhci-hcd

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 464c

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

   I/O ports at 3020 [size=32]

   Kernel modules: uhci-hcd

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 01) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 464c

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 23

   Memory at 903c4000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [58] Debug port: BAR=1 offset=00a0

   Kernel modules: ehci-hcd

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev e1) (prog-if 01 [Subtractive decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=04, subordinate=04, sec-latency=32

   I/O behind bridge: 00001000-00001fff

   Memory behind bridge: 90100000-901fffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: ffffffff90c00000-0000000090cfffff

   Capabilities: [50] Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 464c

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GB/GR (ICH7 Family) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 464c

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

   Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information <?>

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) IDE Controller (rev 01) (prog-if 8a [Master SecP PriP])

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 464c

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18

   I/O ports at 01f0 [size=8]

   I/O ports at 03f4

   I/O ports at 0170 [size=8]

   I/O ports at 0374

   I/O ports at 30b0 [size=16]

   Kernel modules: pata_acpi, ata_piix

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801GB/GR/GH (ICH7 Family) SATA IDE Controller (rev 01) (prog-if 8f [Master SecP SecO PriP PriO])

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 464c

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 19

   I/O ports at 30c8 [size=8]

   I/O ports at 30ec [size=4]

   I/O ports at 30c0 [size=8]

   I/O ports at 30e8 [size=4]

   I/O ports at 30a0 [size=16]

   Capabilities: [70] Power Management version 2

   Kernel modules: pata_acpi, ata_piix

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 464c

   Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 11

   I/O ports at 3000 [size=32]

01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 02)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 0001

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

   I/O ports at 2000 [size=256]

   Memory at 90200000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

   Memory at 90000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=64K]

   Expansion ROM at 90020000 [disabled] [size=128K]

   Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [50] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

   Capabilities: [70] Express Endpoint, MSI 01

   Capabilities: [b0] MSI-X: Enable- Count=2 Masked-

   Capabilities: [d0] Vital Product Data

   Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

   Capabilities: [140] Virtual Channel <?>

   Capabilities: [160] Device Serial Number 01-00-00-00-68-4c-e0-00

   Kernel modules: r8169

04:00.0 RAID bus controller: Silicon Image, Inc. SiI 3114 [SATALink/SATARaid] Serial ATA Controller (rev 02)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 7114

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 21

   I/O ports at 1018 [size=8]

   I/O ports at 1024 [size=4]

   I/O ports at 1010 [size=8]

   I/O ports at 1020 [size=4]

   I/O ports at 1000 [size=16]

   Memory at 90100000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

   Expansion ROM at 90c00000 [disabled] [size=512K]

   Capabilities: [60] Power Management version 2

   Kernel modules: sata_sil

```

----------

## Rexilion

Also try disabling PATA_ACPI, I thought it was PATA specific ACPI support but that one also seems a generic PATA driver through the ACPI interface. And what is wondering me, is why there is no:

Kernel driver in use: pcieport

Line after every PCIE piece of hardware...

----------

